# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Animatronics from Pat Starace, Orlando, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Pat Starace 

youtube.com/patstarace

"StarBot Animatronic Robot Puppets" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Lady Gaga Bad Romance Singing Toucan with Lyrics (in description)

 Published on Dec 12, 2009




> This toco toucan can really sing Lady Gaga Bad Romance. He's such a little monster and he really rocks to his iPOD mp3 player. Toco and I make rounds at local hospitals and it's always an amazing when this bird can bring a smile to a childs face that's going through a rough time. Major props to Lady GaGa, she's the best performer to come around in a long time. I'm making a chipmunk next.

----------


## Airicist

Kickstarter Backer - ThankYou

Published on Nov 23, 2013




> This is my way of saying "Thank You" to all my awesome Kickstarter backers. Hope you enjoy it. ~Pat Starace

----------


## Airicist

01 StarBot Unboxing

Published on Dec 22, 2013




> First in a video series of how to build your StarBot Animatronic Robotic Puppet

----------


## Airicist

02 StarBot Arduino/Joystick

Published on Dec 22, 2013




> Second in a series of How to build your StarBot. This video covers attaching the joystick and servo harness to the Arduino

----------


## Airicist

03 StarBot Main Head Assembly

Published on Dec 23, 2013




> This is the third video in the how to build your StarBot Animatronic Robotic Puppet. This video covers building the main head assembly.

----------


## Airicist

04 StarBot Eye Assembly

Published on Dec 23, 2013




> Fourth video in a series of how to build your StarBot Animatronic Robotic Puppet. This video covers building the eye assembly.

----------


## Airicist

05 StarBot Eye Decal

Published on Dec 23, 2013




> Fifth video in a series of how to build your StarBot Animatronic Robotic Puppet. This video covers how to apply the eye decal.

----------


## Airicist

06 StarBot Mouth and Finish Up

Published on Dec 23, 2013




> Sixth and final video in a series on how to build your StarBot Animatronic Robotic Puppet. This video cover how to install the jaw and finish up your StarBot.

----------


## Airicist

00 Batch 1 Tech Fix

Published on Dec 24, 2013




> Easy fix tech bulletin for the first batch of StarBots.

----------


## Airicist

Leap controlled Pirate puppet eats Pi

 Published on Mar 14, 2014




> A demo showing the awesome ability to control your Starbot Animatronic Robot Puppet with the Leap Motion. Thanks to LignthingFireGem for the funny skit.

----------


## Airicist

Leap Motion Controlled Starbot Puppet 

 Published on Mar 15, 2014




> This is just a quick tech demo showing how to control the Starbot using a Leap Motion Controller, Processing, an Arduino, and a Starbot Human Kit.

----------


## Airicist

12 Papercraft Skull Tutorial - Finished

Published on Jan 22, 2014

----------

